# Minor scraps/cuts



## charlie2011 (Jul 26, 2011)

Greetings  Any suggestions for over-the-counter ointment for minor scraps/cuts/abrasions? I have been using benzoyl peroxide 10%, but I was curious what others use.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I usually clean it up with alcohol the first time, touch it up with Bactine if I need to, then just apply some triple antibiotic to it. I've only had to do this once, but it worked like a charm!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I keep EMT gel handy in the Jeep and RV. Bailey is always scraping and cutting something. He is such a "boy."

Here are a couple others from fellow listers.




> I would recommend EMT gel & Vetrap wrap. Vetrap is a great bandage, ............ amazon.com
> 
> Quite a few people around here use EMT gel when their dogs are injured in the field. ............ as bad as your dog, & it healed very well with EMT. You can try covering the bandage with a tube ......


 by kellygh on May 22, 2011, 08:33:01 PM » 


> ...... your vet in the morning to be sure/safe. I love EMTgel for wound healing (Google it) Fabulous stuff,


----------



## Maisy Mae (Jul 22, 2011)

Maisy gets small cuts as well we usually let them heal on their own but if they get really bad I guess we would clean them too. If it works I would keep using it! :


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

We use a warm cloth and clean his scrapes/cuts and just use Polysporine on the wound. If we know that area is going to be wet or dirtied if he goes outside we let the Polysporine dry up and get absorbed into the pores before we let him go about his business.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

I use hydrogen peroxide to clean the cuts. It does hurt, and if used to wash the infected area multiple times until the fizzing stops, then you know the area is clean.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

aired salty water is what I've always been advised by my vets and works great scooby doesn't seem to mind either


----------

